# Gateway M-7351u



## conta (Aug 5, 2009)

hi, im thinking about buying this laptop

http://www.onsale.com/ttsvr/p/Gatew.../product~dpno~7844734~pdp.ffgaegi#pdpOverview

i was googling about gateway and freebsd but havent found a lot.. i mean kind of nothing 

any experience with that stuff? working wifi and camera would be great :0)


----------

